# Leckhampton Hill - Disaster



## LLB (28 Feb 2008)

> 'UNSAFE' CYCLE JUMPS WILL GO
> Date : 28.02.08
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Globalti (28 Feb 2008)

What bollocks.


----------



## LLB (28 Feb 2008)

The 'Friends of Leckhampton Hill' are a bunch of nimby local home owners.

I've used these courses a few times and the riders come from all over to use the tracks on the hilllside. I'd say it is probably a bunch of ramblers kicking up about it.


----------



## 02GF74 (29 Feb 2008)

quite right too.

 I'm too scared to do jumps so won't affect me


----------



## User482 (29 Feb 2008)

User76 said:


> I'm not so sure. We have an area near Cheddar, Rowberrow Warren, which over the last 18months or so has transformed from testing single track downhilly fun, to near suicidal 6 foot jumps and huge roll offs. This has really ruined the area for most of the local riders without huge travel full-sussers. The downhillers even moan when you try to get past them going back up the hill!!! So I can see why the locals are moaning, having some whooping loon flying over your head while taking Fido for a walk must be quite worrying.



I know what you mean. I think that when we get to a point where public trails are inaccessible to all but the very few with the machinery meant for world cup downhill circuits, then the balance has tipped too far.


----------



## LLB (29 Feb 2008)

I think its the thin end of the wedge, and not long before the same NIMBY are demanding a ban on cycling on the hill completely


----------



## 02GF74 (29 Feb 2008)

if it is on anything but a bridleway, BOAT or RUPP then they have every right to unfortunatley.


----------



## simonali (5 Mar 2008)

Thee are some woods near me where the young uns go on their BMXs and MTBs and they have built up a lot of jumps and stuff over the last few years. I was walking the dog thru there last summer and caught sight of how they do it.

What they were doing was snapping young trees off at the roots, building a pile of now dead trees and then covering said pile with mud. I took umbrage to the damage they were doing to the trees and confronted them only to realise after I'd opened my big mouth that there was 4 of them and they were all bigger than me!

Luckily I didn't get my head kicked in and hopefully my point that if they kept killing the trees there might not be a wood there much longer for them to ride in sank into their teenyweeny brains?


----------

